# للبيع شيرو موديل 2007 بحالة نظيفة استيراد الخارج



## البرادات (27 مارس 2018)

*#برادتك_عندنا
للبيع برادة شيرو مع مبرد ثيرموكنج sl2 spectrum
موديل 2007
للاستفسار : يرجي التواصل علي الارقام التالية هاتفيا او عبر رسائل الواتس اب
0509313043 من داخل السعودية
00966509313043 من خارج السعودية
رقم العرض هو 219077
طول 13متر و40 سم
عرض252 سم
ارتفاع265 سم
شاسيه كامل قوي جدا مع محاورساف
الحالة جيدة جدا










*​


----------

